# Smoked Salmon and Vegetable Lasagna



## Steve Kroll (Aug 24, 2013)

Last weekend, a friend gave me a LOT of smoked trout. A lot. Mrs. K and I ate as much as we could for 2 days straight. But after that, I began looking for other ways to use it up. 

I remembered once having lasagna at a holiday party that was made with Mornay sauce (basically Bechamel with cheese) and smoked fish. Since I also had a lot of farm market vegetables in the fridge, I decided to incorporate those as well. So, if you happen to find yourself with too many zukes and smoked fish, this is the perfect recipe. 

While it looks like a major undertaking, it actually comes together pretty quickly. The "no bake" lasagna noodles are a huge time saver. You can easily have it prepped and ready to go in the oven in less than 30 minutes.

The other thing I will add is that this lasagna tastes even better after sitting in the fridge overnight and reheating.

Also note,this is my own recipe. If you have any suggestions, please let me know in the comments.

Smoked Salmon and Vegetable Lasagna

*For the Vegetables:*

1 tbsp olive oil
3 medium zucchini or summer squash, sliced 1/4" thick
6 oz sliced button mushrooms (can substitute any mild flavored mushroom)
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, minced
Salt and pepper

*For the Mornay Sauce:*

5 tbsp butter
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 dry white wine, such as Chardonnay or Sauvignon Blanc
2-1/2 cups whole milk
1/4 tsp grated nutmeg
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
8 oz grated provolone cheese
2 oz grated parmesan cheese
8 oz smoked fish, such as salmon, trout, or whitefish, deboned and shredded

*Ingredients needed for Assembly Step:*

12-15 no-bake lasagna noodles
cooking spray
4 oz grated parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 375°F.


To make the vegetable mixture, begin by heating 1 tbsp olive oil in a large skillet over medium high heat. Add the onion and sauté for a minute or two, until the onion just begins to soften. 

Add the minced garlic and zucchini/squash. Continue to sauté for 5 minutes until the vegetables begin to brown. Add the mushrooms and cook until the vegetables are golden brown. Do not overcook or they will be mushy. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Set aside.

To make the Mornay sauce, melt the butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Whisk in the flour and cook for a couple of minutes, stirring constantly. Whisk in the white wine and cook for a minute, continuing to stir.

Whisk in the milk, one cup at a time, stirring constantly. Make sure the mixture is smooth before adding the next cup. Add the grated nutmeg, cayenne, salt, and pepper. Bring to a gentle simmer, and cook for 5 minutes. Stir often, so that it doesn't burn and stick to the bottom of the pan.

Add the grated provolone and parmesan, and stir until the cheese is melted and the sauce is smooth. Add the smoked fish and remove from the heat. Check the seasoning and set aside.

*Assembly:*


Coat a 13x9x2 baking pan with cooking spray. Spread 1/2 cup of the Mornay sauce on the bottom of the dish. Arrange a layer of 4 or 5 lasagna noodles on top of the sauce. Noodles should cover the bottom of the pan, and can be slightly overlapped, if necessary.

Layer 1/3 of the vegetable mixture on top of the noodles. Add 1 cup of the Mornay sauce, using a spatula to evenly distribute it. Sprinkle 1/3 of the parmesan cheese over the top.

Construct another layer of 4-5 noodles, 1/3 of the vegetables, 1 cup sauce, and 1/3 of the parmesan.

For the final layer, arrange 4-5 noodles. Cover with remaining vegetables, sauce, and parmesan.

Bake uncovered in a 375° oven for 45-50 minutes. Check with a toothpick to ensure noodles are completely cooked.

Remove from oven and allow to sit for 15-20 minutes before slicing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2013)

What inspiration!  That sounds fantastic and has gone into my to do bin.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks PF!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2013)

What a great idea, Steve, looks yummy!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 24, 2013)

It sure does look and sound great!
Got my belly rumblin'.
Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2013)

Roasted or sauteed red peppers for some extra color.  Shredded carrot.  Trying to think of things that won't overpower the smoked fish.


----------

